# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Opgezette buik,opgeblazen gevoel,wat nu?

## Agnes574

Weet iemand iets goeds tegen lucht- en gasvorming in de darmen?
grtjs Agnes  :Confused:

----------


## Wendy

Hallo,

Weet je misschien waardoor je lucht- en gasvorming hebt in je darmen? Ik heb het ook af en toe, maar dat komt dan doordat ik teveel ongezond heb gegeten. Bij mij helpt dat om al het ongezonde te laten staan en dan na een paar dagen is het over.

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo,
> 
> Weet je misschien waardoor je lucht- en gasvorming hebt in je darmen? Ik heb het ook af en toe, maar dat komt dan doordat ik teveel ongezond heb gegeten. Bij mij helpt dat om al het ongezonde te laten staan en dan na een paar dagen is het over.


hoi Wendy,waarschijnlijk komt het gewoon doordat ik een spastische dikke darm heb....maar ik let héél goed op mijn voeding en de laatste tijd weet ik echt niet waar het aan ligt:geen stress,gezonde voeding,trainen,darmreinigingskuur gedaan,voldoende vezels....
zucht;wil er vanaf!!!!  :Confused:  
grtjs Ag

----------


## Petra717

> hoi Wendy,waarschijnlijk komt het gewoon doordat ik een spastische dikke darm heb....maar ik let héél goed op mijn voeding en de laatste tijd weet ik echt niet waar het aan ligt:geen stress,gezonde voeding,trainen,darmreinigingskuur gedaan,voldoende vezels....
> zucht;wil er vanaf!!!!  
> grtjs Ag


Ik wou zeggen, eet gezond, stress vermijden, beweging en extra vezels eten... maardat doe ja al:S  :Smile:   :Smile:  ... 

Me zusje had er een poosje geleden en ik had er laatst ook heel erg last van.
Me zusje is toen aan de roosvicee lactso en Yakult gegaan, ook eet ze nu heel gevarieerd en laat ze al het ongezonde staan! Bij mij was het iets minder erg, dus gebruik geen roosvicee lactso en neem op z'n tijd nog wel iets lekkers... Maar ik kan zeggen de Yakult, extra vezels, meer varieerd eten en op vaste tijden... Helpt zeker! De eerste dagen dronk ik 2 Yakult per dag en nu netjes 1 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Dus misschien heb je er iets aan! 

Succes sterkte! je hondjes hebben je nodig en jij hun!!!
Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## tac

Er bestaat een middeltje tegen lucht in je buik, te koop bij de apotheek, het heet Aeropax. De kinderarts van mijn zoontje schreef het voor, toen duidelijk was dat hij coeliakie heeft. Dan kunnen je darmen brood, koek etc. (alles met tarwe o.a.) niet goed verteren. Dat veroorzaakt dat het eten gaat gisten en dan krijg je lucht in je buik. Ook melk kan zo'n reactie geven. Hij volgt nu een glutenvrij dieet en zijn "Teletubbie-buik"is weer verdwenen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Er bestaat een middeltje tegen lucht in je buik, te koop bij de apotheek, het heet Aeropax. De kinderarts van mijn zoontje schreef het voor, toen duidelijk was dat hij coeliakie heeft. Dan kunnen je darmen brood, koek etc. (alles met tarwe o.a.) niet goed verteren. Dat veroorzaakt dat het eten gaat gisten en dan krijg je lucht in je buik. Ook melk kan zo'n reactie geven. Hij volgt nu een glutenvrij dieet en zijn "Teletubbie-buik"is weer verdwenen


Beste Tac en Petra,
die Yakult staat bij mij ook dagelijks op het menu
en ik heb al navraag gedaan naar die AEROPAX,maar mijn apotheekster kende dat niet en ook in de computer kon ze het niet vinden....waarschijnlijk niet te verkrijgen in Belgie zeker???
Ik zal het de volgende keer als ik in Nederland kom eens vragen daar in de apotheek...of krijg je het enkel op voorschrift????
In ieder geval reuze bedankt voor jullie reactie!!!! Echt tof!!! :Big Grin:  
XXX Ag

----------


## Petra717

> Beste Tac en Petra,
> die Yakult staat bij mij ook dagelijks op het menu
> en ik heb al navraag gedaan naar die AEROPAX,maar mijn apotheekster kende dat niet en ook in de computer kon ze het niet vinden....waarschijnlijk niet te verkrijgen in Belgie zeker???
> Ik zal het de volgende keer als ik in Nederland kom eens vragen daar in de apotheek...of krijg je het enkel op voorschrift????
> In ieder geval reuze bedankt voor jullie reactie!!!! Echt tof!!! 
> XXX Ag


Hee Agnes, 
Is het al een beetje verminderd? yakult staat al op het programma top! En laxo van roosvicee al geprobeert? Ik ben persoonlijk voor zo min mogelijk chemische medicatie... dus probeer anders eens een berry blaster en kamille thee met venkel is goed voor de darmen en nog lkkr ook :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ! 

Succui6je ermee! 

Tdls
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Petra,
merci voor je tips!!!  :Smile:  
zit er in die roosvicee laxo lactose? want daar kan ik niet tegen... :Confused:  
En ja,die venkelthee ga ik proberen,maar kan 'm tot nu toe nergens vinden...eens kijken bij een natuurwinkel...
Zit nu met enorme snot-valling;verkoudheid int nederlands...bweeeh!!!  :Frown: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Petra717

> Hoi Petra,
> merci voor je tips!!!  
> zit er in die roosvicee laxo lactose? want daar kan ik niet tegen... 
> En ja,die venkelthee ga ik proberen,maar kan 'm tot nu toe nergens vinden...eens kijken bij een natuurwinkel...
> Zit nu met enorme snot-valling;verkoudheid int nederlands...bweeeh!!! 
> Xx Ag


Blegh!!! ieee, ik doe met je mee, maar heb het minder erg :Smile: . 
Of er lactose in zit? zal ik morgen ff op etiket checken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ! 
In NL heb je de Tuinen, als die ook in belgië is, dan kun je daar shoppen voor de thee!
Beterschap! en bedankt voor je lieve berichtje bij make it real!

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan lieve Petra,
jij ook bedankt voor al uw lieve en bemoedigende berichtjes!!!
slaapwel en beterschap met je verkoudheid!!
Is maar zo'n onschuldig iets,maar toch vreselijk ambetant(vervelend)...ik hoop maar dak een beetje kan slapen vannacht,want adem normaal door mijn neus,maar die loopt volledig leeg en zit volledig dicht....pppfffffff!!!
Ze geven zonnig en warm weer af voor de komende dagen,hopelijk kunnen jij en ik,en iedereen hier op het forum een beetje genieten van de zon en de vrolijkmakende zonnestraaltjes!!!
liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

> Graag gedaan lieve Petra,
> jij ook bedankt voor al uw lieve en bemoedigende berichtjes!!!
> slaapwel en beterschap met je verkoudheid!!
> Is maar zo'n onschuldig iets,maar toch vreselijk ambetant(vervelend)...ik hoop maar dak een beetje kan slapen vannacht,want adem normaal door mijn neus,maar die loopt volledig leeg en zit volledig dicht....pppfffffff!!!
> Ze geven zonnig en warm weer af voor de komende dagen,hopelijk kunnen jij en ik,en iedereen hier op het forum een beetje genieten van de zon en de vrolijkmakende zonnestraaltjes!!!
> liefs Ag Xx


Ik ga zeker genieten!!!! waar en waarneer het kan ben ik van de partij! 
Jij ook beterschap!!! Hoop dat je een beetje kunt slapen (lijkt me wel lastig) 

The sweetest dreams! 
Petra

----------


## tac

> Beste Tac en Petra,
> die Yakult staat bij mij ook dagelijks op het menu
> en ik heb al navraag gedaan naar die AEROPAX,maar mijn apotheekster kende dat niet en ook in de computer kon ze het niet vinden....waarschijnlijk niet te verkrijgen in Belgie zeker???
> Ik zal het de volgende keer als ik in Nederland kom eens vragen daar in de apotheek...of krijg je het enkel op voorschrift????
> In ieder geval reuze bedankt voor jullie reactie!!!! Echt tof!!! 
> XXX Ag


Je kunt het middeltje zelf kopen, je hebt geen recept nodig, in NL in elk geval. Maar heb je ook al eens bedacht dat je zelf coeliakie kunt hebben? Een opgeblazen buik is 1 van de symptomen, ook winderigheid, diarree/ obstipatie, extreme vermoeidheid, humeurig etc. kunnen symptomen zijn. De meeste mensen met coeliakie verdragen de eerste tijd dat ze met een glutenvrij dieet starten ook geen melk... En mensen die last hebben van hun darmen gaan vaak meer vezels eten. Als je coeliakie hebt, heeft dat een averechts effect, je darmen krijgen het dan juist nog zwaarder. 

Kijk hier maar voor meer info: www.coeliakieforum.nl en www.glutenvrij.nl (1 op de 200 mensen verdraagt geen brood, koek, pasta etc. alles waar gluten in zitten. Gluten zitten in tarwe, rogge, haver, gerst, spelt en kamut. Niet in groente, fruit, puur vlees/vis/kip etc. rijst, mais aardappels etc.  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil zelf nog even reageren op mijn zelf geplaatste vraag....

Ik heb ondervonden dat,als ik bijna geen tot helemaal géén dranken met bruis drink,ik al veel minder last heb van die opgezette en opgeblazen buik!
Misschien tip voor iemand?!

Verder neem ik nu regelmatig,mét gezond verstand en op een verantwoorde wijze,een reinigingskuur van ActiSvelte(eerder ook Fytofin gebruikt;werkte ook goed,maar ik verkies huidige!) en dat helpt me ook écht enorm(en het is beide op 100% natuurlijke(planten)basis!
-hierdoor is mijn buik duidelijk minder opgezwollen,en ben ik ook van mijn ''winderigheid'' af!!!

Het werkt voor mij,hopelijk ook voor anderen!!!!
SUCCES

Reacties of meer tips:WELKOM

grtjs Agnes

----------


## tiny0190

> Ik wou zeggen, eet gezond, stress vermijden, beweging en extra vezels eten... maardat doe ja al:S   ... 
> 
> Me zusje had er een poosje geleden en ik had er laatst ook heel erg last van.
> Me zusje is toen aan de roosvicee lactso en Yakult gegaan, ook eet ze nu heel gevarieerd en laat ze al het ongezonde staan! Bij mij was het iets minder erg, dus gebruik geen roosvicee lactso en neem op z'n tijd nog wel iets lekkers... Maar ik kan zeggen de Yakult, extra vezels, meer varieerd eten en op vaste tijden... Helpt zeker! De eerste dagen dronk ik 2 Yakult per dag en nu netjes 1    
> Dus misschien heb je er iets aan! 
> 
> Succes sterkte! je hondjes hebben je nodig en jij hun!!!
> Liefs, 
> Petra


ook ik heb het prikkelbare darmsyndroom, ikheb altijd gezond gegeten, maar als je te veel vezelrijk eet, is dat ook niet goed.
yakult helpt inderdaad om dagelijks ontlasting te hebben .
ik heb nl veel last van verstopping 
ik denk zelf dat een regelmatig eetpatroon veel water drinken en probiotica(yakult bijv) en niet teveel eten en ook nog eens langzaam eten, heel goed helpt

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je Tiny voor je reactie!

Het is vooral de kunst om 'gasproducerende' voedingswaren te vermijden..en das niet altijd gemakkelijk...ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat,vers meergranen en/of volkorenbrood mij wél enorm helpt...ipv koekjes of andere caloriebommen te eten heb ik nu de 'dwaze' gewoonte van de hele dag door 'droog' brood te eten...en lekker dak 't vind!! Echt hé!!
Dus blijkbaar moeten velen teveel vezels vermijden,maar ik heb er baat bij!
Ik hoop van harte dat er mensen reageren met hun ervaringen of nuttige tips;ze zijn altijd welkom!!

Voor ieder die met darmproblemen,opgeblazen/opgezette buik kampt:STERKTE!! Het is een verdraaid vervelend probleem...maar hoe meer mensen met hun verhaal en bevindingen komen,hoe meer we van elkaar kunnen leren en elkaar kunnen helpen!!

grtjs Ag

----------


## tiny0190

hoi agnes
weet je waar ik ook een opgezette buik van krijg?
als ik fruit combineer met groenten, en als ik fruit eet na een maaltijd
ik had laatst pruimensap gekocht, kon ik goed van gaan dacht ik, ik nam s'morgens op de nuchtere maag een vol glas, ik bleef naar de wc rennen maar heel erg diaree dus, daarna had ik pijn in de darmen , dus dit was ook niet echt goed .
de week daarna nam ik 100ml sap op de nuchtere maag , een hoop gerommel en drie dagen lang maag en darmklachten gehad .
dus ik ben nog geen stap verder gekomen.
ik blijf dus maar gewoon heel gezond eten met 1flesje yakult op de nuchtere maag, dan heb ik de minste problemen.
en o ja! ik heb al gehoord, dat er meer mensen last krijgen als ze groenten en fruit samen eten en ook van fruit na de maaltijd .
groet tiny

----------


## Agnes574

Tiny,

Thanks voor de tip!
Ik zorg er altijd voor dat ik na de maaltijd zeker een uur wacht alvorens fruit te eten...dan heb je dat probleem niet zo erg schijnt!
Verder drink ik s'morgens ook altijd mijn yakultje...mjammie!
En zoveel mogelijk gezond eten en kijken hoe mijn lichaam reageert op bepaalde voedingsmiddelen!
Heb tijdje Mebeverine-tabletten(op recept)geslikt na de maaltijd en dat hielp me ook echt goed...maar wil dat niet mijn leven lang nemen...alst echt weer 's nodig is laat ik ze me wel weer voorschrijven!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## chantal25

> Weet iemand iets goeds tegen lucht- en gasvorming in de darmen?
> grtjs Agnes


Hallo Agnes,

wat misschien kan helpen is om cola te drinken, daar ga je van boeren en dat verlicht de gasophoping.
Misschien werkt het bij jou ook, bij mij in ieder geval wel.

Groetjes Chantal25

----------


## Agnes574

Haha..lieve Chantal..

Ik weet dat cola een 'wondermiddel' is om te boeren etc...maar ik mag geen cola drinken!
Ben juist van een colaverslaving af (die me deed trilen,beven,slecht voelen etc)
Dus merci voor de tip,maar ik ga 'm niet in de praktijk brengen..hihi.. :Wink: 

Xx

ps; heb gisteren naar de match ned-roemenie gekeken..hup holland hup  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelo

indd Agnes cpola is goed maar ik kan het niet drinken is nie zo goed voor de darmen zij mijn huis arts dus doe ik t maar niet koffie wel. heb er ook erg vaak last van alemaal gas lucht in me buik wet ook niet echt wat je er aan kan doen this erg klote. heb wel is gehoort dat er medicijnen voor zijn maar weet de naam zo niet?

----------


## noel

> Blegh!!! ieee, ik doe met je mee, maar heb het minder erg. 
> Of er lactose in zit? zal ik morgen ff op etiket checken! 
> In NL heb je de Tuinen, als die ook in belgië is, dan kun je daar shoppen voor de thee!
> Beterschap! en bedankt voor je lieve berichtje bij make it real!
> 
> Liefs, 
> petra


hallo, een verkoud heid is een nodd zakelijk kwaad ,maar het is een teken dat je lichaam zich wil ontdoen van zijn gifstoffen ,het is een proces dat je zeker ni mag beinvloeden of tegen werken.er zijn geen medicijnen (zou toch nks helpen!!)voorhanden,en als die er al zouden zijn maken ze je alleen maar depri en slaperig ,dus uitzieken en veel water drinken om die gifstoffen zo snel mogelijk af te voeren!! succes

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Noel, 

Denk dat je het niet helemaal goed hebt begrepen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. het verhaal over de verkoudheid was bijzaak, de middeltjes (roosvicee, venkelthee etc.) was niet bedoeld voor de verkoudheid, maar voor het opgeblazen gevoel. 
Wat je schrijf over verkoudheid is waar! Uitzieken en water drinken is de beste en enige remedie! 

Thanks voor de woorden, neem aan dat het goed bedoeld was :Wink: 

Groetjes, 
Petra




> hallo, een verkoud heid is een nodd zakelijk kwaad ,maar het is een teken dat je lichaam zich wil ontdoen van zijn gifstoffen ,het is een proces dat je zeker ni mag beinvloeden of tegen werken.er zijn geen medicijnen (zou toch nks helpen!!)voorhanden,en als die er al zouden zijn maken ze je alleen maar depri en slaperig ,dus uitzieken en veel water drinken om die gifstoffen zo snel mogelijk af te voeren!! succes

----------


## chaaky

Mensen,
ik weet waar het door komt.

( sorry mijn capslock kan niet meer uit )

als je wilt weten hoe het komt,
stuur mij dan ff een e-mail 

[email protected]

( stop met die producte te geberuiken. )

xxxx-

----------


## Agnes574

Imonogas capsules (vekrijgbaar bij apotheek) verminderen de gasophoping en zorgen dat overtollige lucht verdwijnt!!

Het helpt deze PDS-patient écht zéér goed!!
Het opgeblazen gevoel verdwijnt hierdoor ... de opgezette buik echter niet, die moet slinken na een paar dagen goed op m'n voeding te letten!!  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Al een week hevige krampen en een opgezette buik .... 
Ik weet écht niet waar het aan ligt; iemand tips?

Ik gebruik proboitica,
Krampen komen na eender wat ik eet (sinaasappel, zaden, sultanakoekje, melk, salade, mozzarella, alles gewoon!!)
Krampen worden gevolgd door diarree ...

----------


## dotito

Hey Aggie,

Eet jij toevallig fruit achter u eten?Is nl zo dat fruit na u eten gist,en daar krijgt ge ook krampen en een opgeblazen gevoel van.

----------


## Sefi

Is er ooit gekeken of je soms coeliakie hebt?
http://www.glutenvrij.nl/page/Coelia...t-is-coeliakie

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,
Ik eet nooit fruit na mijn eten ...
@Sefi,
Coeliakie ... nooit op getest (of niet dat ik weet) ... heb PDS (prikkelbaar darmsyndroom), maar das al jaren 'beter'.

Als ik s'avonds mijn buikomtrek meet kom ik uit op 103cm, terwijl dit s'ochtends na het opstaan (voor ik iets eet) 97cm is ... 6cm verschil; das toch niet normaal??? Das meer dan een volledige kledingmaat!!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Misshien anders eens foto's van u buik laten nemen;want 6 cm vind ik persoonlijk ook wel veel.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb het nooit gemeten, maar heb soms ook een opgeblazen buik en dat is echt zichtbaar, maar weet niet hoeveel cm het is. Bij mij komt het door de Tramadol, maar als ik goed oplet wat ik eet is het stukken minder.
Een vriendin had net zulke klachten als die jij omschrijft en had ook krampen en diarree en ze hebben 20 jaar tegen haar gezegd dat het 'gewoon' PDS is. Bleek dus vorig jaar dat het coeliakie is... glutenallergie. Ze is enorm opgeknapt nu ze geen gluten meer neemt. Krampen en diarree eindelijk over.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal 's vragen om een test op coeliakie-intolerantie, merci Sefi!

----------


## lucas7

Probeer eens goed wat bonenkruid te gebruiken in de maaltijden.
Liefst vers.

Lucas

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kampte al een jaar met serieuze maag/darmproblemen doordat mijn lichaam qua temperatuur volledig uit balans blijkt te zijn (uitslag Thermografie-onderzoek te UZ Gent).. mijn pijnartse heeft me Ranitidine Sandoz 300mg voorgeschreven en m'n 'bolle/opgezwollen/harde' buik is wég!!

Ik neem 150mg s'morgens en 150mg s'avonds en er komt hééééééééééél vééééééél lucht uit m'n darmen (in één keer, op de wc , verschillende keren per dag)!! Maar zonder de pijn,krampen en opgeblazen/harde buik! De diarree die al zéker anderhalve maand 24/24 aanwezig was is ook aan het beteren ... en dat allemaal door een tablet die het maagzuur en de afgifte ervan regelt en weer op orde brengt 

Mijn klachten werden verergerd door medicijngebruik (zware medicatie door zenuwpijnen).
Ik vind het vervelend dat ik nog een 'pil' méér moet slikken, maar voel me véééél beter zo!

----------


## Agnes574

O ja, even de tips van mijn arste meegeven;
-Motillium instant NIET gebruiken bij krampen en diarree;
Motillium instant zorgt er nl voor dat je maag zéér snel geleegd word waardoor je darmen in 'over-drive' gaan. Dit middel gebruiken bij obstipatie!
-Mebeverine is ook niet aangewezen bij deze klachten; zelfde verhaal

*Imodium PLUS (Loperamide + Simeticon) is wél goed; helpt tegen diarree, gepaard gaand met krampen, opgeblazen gevoel of winderigheid. Enige nadeel; ik vind de grote kauwtabletten niet lekker  :Stick Out Tongue: .
*Imonogas (Simeticon in hogere dosis) kan ook helpen tegen opgeblazen gevoel en winderigheid .... voor mij is die dosis echter te hoog, waardoor ik weer krampen krijg!
*Buscopan wordt ook aangeraden bij krampen.

----------


## Agnes574

Nog een tip;
Bij de apotheek een theemengsel laten maken
-Venkel,
-Anijs,
-Karwei,
-en Koriander

100 gram losse thee kost zo'n 12,5 €, elke avond een kop drinken ... werkt érg goed tegen lucht en gas in de darmen!!

----------

